# Largest Star Discovered



## EverReforming (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow, just wow....
Largest known star discovered

Reading about things like this, serve as a reminder of just how great and awesome God really is. His creation is so grand and majestic and this is just one star out of uncountable numbers of stars in the universe. How many Earths could fit inside the sun, and how many suns could fit inside this star? To think God spoke this whole thing into existence, and we are so small in comparison to it. Creation itself cries out "How great is our God!"


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 5, 2010)

Very cool.

OK, sorry to get off topic but I was watching TV the other day and the dumbest of all Star Trek movies came on: Star Trek V.

That whole Great Barrier thing was such a dumb plot idea. It was so easy to fly through and no other Star Treks had ever mentioned some limit of where they could travel. Apparently, everyone knew about it and was too chicken to fly through it. It didn't specify whether the barrier was a big outer shell to the universe or just some line at a fixed point in space. One has to assume the latter because they ended upon that planet with the creature. Give me a break. The Klingons would have tried to fly through that years ago even if the humans and Romulans were too chicken.


----------



## JennyG (Aug 5, 2010)

Since we're off topic anyway.... the best movie bit of all is where they steal the Enterprise


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 5, 2010)

It's not completely off topic because Star Trek has the word "Star" in it.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Aug 5, 2010)

O LORD, our Lord, how excellent is thy name in all the earth! 
who hast set thy glory above the heavens. 

When I consider thy heavens, the work of thy fingers, 
the moon and the stars, which thou hast ordained; 
What is man, that thou art mindful of him? 
and the son of man, that thou visitest him? 

[Ps. 8:1, 3, 4]


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 5, 2010)

I was looking at the pictures from the Hubbell spacecraft with my wife. We agreed that God is truly the greatest artist and no mortal can come close to displaying beauty.


----------

